# leos - RAPTOR's



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

how are these made ?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

*R*uby eyed (Recessive Eclipse gene)
*A*lbino (Recessive Tremper albino gene)
*P*atternless reverse stripe (Polygenetic Patternless trait)
*T*remper (Tremper)
*OR*ange (Polygenetic Tangerine trait)


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Putting a male and female together and wabam!! you get eggs :lol2:

I had to say that because its you!!


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

snowyj99 said:


> Putting a male and female together and wabam!! you get eggs :lol2:
> 
> I had to say that because its you!!


 
i hate you :devil::lol2:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

MrMike said:


> *R*uby eyed (Recessive Eclipse gene)
> *A*lbino (Recessive Tremper albino gene)
> *P*atternless reverse stripe (Polygenetic Patternless trait)
> *T*remper (Tremper)
> *OR*ange (Polygenetic Tangerine trait)


 
so would i be right in saying then that you would need to breed a tremper to a sunglow and then the babys back to the sunglow, or am i completely wrong lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> so would i be right in saying then that you would need to breed a tremper to a sunglow and then the babys back to the sunglow, or am i completely wrong lol


Sunglow involves the hypo gene, and is a tremper albino (usually).

You want to breed a RAPTOR from scratch?


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

i would consider it lol i dont mind if all i need 1 more leo to make it


----------



## snowyj99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> i hate you :devil::lol2:



Lol.:iamwithstupid:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

snowyj99 said:


> Lol.:iamwithstupid:


:lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> so would i be right in saying then that you would need to breed a tremper to a sunglow and then the babys back to the sunglow, or am i completely wrong lol


Talbino normal X Talbino super hypo(SF) = .

50%Talbino normal.
50%Talbino hypo(SF) of type.
----
Talbino normal X Talbino super hypo(DF) = .

100%Talbino hypo(SF) of type.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> i would consider it lol i dont mind if all i need 1 more leo to make it


Dont think so :devil:


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

what morphs do you need then? i have trempers, a super hypo, bell albino ( 50/50 on whether i can breed her yet), normals, a mack snow female, might also get a sunglow


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

You need tangerine trempers.... patternless designers (not murphys)... eclispes and alot of line breeding.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

one of my trempers i consider a tangerine because he is tangerine lol dont think ill do it if its alot of line breeding, might in a few years :lol2:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jon2ooo8 said:


> one of my trempers i consider a tangerine because he is tangerine lol dont think ill do it if its alot of line breeding, might in a few years :lol2:


I think the odds of it aswell from scratch are stupidly small. Tremper randomly came across the eclipse gene when breeding APTOR's aswell so did'nt have the whole 1st gen het and 2nd gen producing what you were after deal.

RAPTOR hets are pretty cheap nowa days anyway. Im sure you can get one for under £50 if you shop around so £100 to have the chance of producing RAPTOR's not bad imo


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> I think the odds of it aswell from scratch are stupidly small. Tremper randomly came across the eclipse gene when breeding APTOR's aswell so did'nt have the whole 1st gen het and 2nd gen producing what you were after deal.
> 
> RAPTOR hets are pretty cheap nowa days anyway. Im sure you can get one for under £50 if you shop around so £100 to have the chance of producing RAPTOR's not bad imo


lol cheers, : victory:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think that the first raptor was a fluke - the only one of it`s kind out of over 200 eggs! And as Sam says, he didn`t even mean it! It`d be very, very hard work to make ur own from scratch. Why don`t you buy a couple of hets? Or maybe even an aptor (q cheap) and try to intrduce the eclipse gene if you wanna have some fun making one? Least that way you`d still be making your own but starting at over half way!


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

if you're going to spend £100 on a pair of hets you'd be as well to buy an actual RAPTOR for a little more, i've seen a couple for sale around £120-130 katelikes fun has both sexes available http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/226077-raptor-female-55g-ready-breed.html

once you have one you'll be able to make your own hets, especialy if you get one thats breeding weight


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

boywonder said:


> if you're going to spend £100 on a pair of hets you'd be as well to buy an actual RAPTOR for a little more, i've seen a couple for sale around £120-130 katelikes fun has both sexes available http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/226077-raptor-female-55g-ready-breed.html
> 
> once you have one you'll be able to make your own hets, especialy if you get one thats breeding weight


I agree, plus the chances of producing a true patternless RAPTOR are much higher this way that with het RAPTORS.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, but if he only buys 1 raptor and breeds it to his trempers, then he will produce, in the first season, het eclipse albinos anyway, so in the long run he`ll still be breeding hets back (but yeah, I agree with much better odds of raptor babies!!!).


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

lol cheers for the help : victory: im gna give this some thought and by the end of the month decide on whether to get hets, a raptor or 2 lol


----------

